# Snow Chief Package---is it just a gimmick?



## Sweetpete

A dealer near by has a 2500 Hemi quad cab w/ the "snow chief" package? What's up? Is it a gimmick, or is it really a great snow plow truck that's built differently than the normal 2500 with plow prep?

Just curious. Either way, the sticker was only $34k. I thought that's a pretty good deal for a heavy duty work truck.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

It's kinda a gimmick..it basically means you get more protective material both on the interior and exterior. Nothing really major is added to the engine or frame.


----------



## ramitall

snow cheif has smaller tires, vinel flooring, skidplates,anti-spin rear axle,and clearance lamps


----------



## Grn Mtn

and don't forget the "sticker"


----------



## AnthonyC

*snow chief group*

I dont see much differance. I added the "Snow Chief Group" to my 2007 and your right, I noticed this has smaller tires. I do like the clearance lights xysport 
I had them remove the Decal "SNOW CHIEF" on the sides of the pick up.

Extra Ampage also. Much needed.

But my question is, are these tires ok for plowing? I would expect bigger tires or at least more teeth or deeper threads in the "Snow Chief" tires.


----------



## basher

Smaller tires effectively lowers the rear ratios


----------



## dodgeguy99

small tires work fine for snow plowing because they are usually narrow and grip better on icy surfaces. however in the offseason i cant stand them and usually run 33" to 35" tires


----------



## AnthonyC

Got pics? Thats what I'm thinking, Bigger tires when I'm NOT snowplowing.


----------



## TEX

post up the pics 

smaller tires should be good for plowing


----------



## Zack1978

I would hate not having carpet.

Zack


----------



## AnthonyC

I love this truck with NO carpet. Every season with the snow, rain slush, what a mess. This I can just wipe clean.


----------



## JD Dave

Zack1978;400269 said:


> I would hate not having carpet.
> 
> Zack


Vinyl floors are awsome, they look great when you armor-all them. Even when they are 10 years old, they still look good. I ordered my last truck with leather and vinyl floors.


----------



## AnthonyC

I agree with JD except the armor-all. I don't need to be slip sliding away while plowing


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I dont amor all them I use a special chem form a detalier buddy of mine and yes all work trucks should have leather seats and vinyl floors last and SMELLS 1000000 time better for 1000000 years longer


----------



## CNY Plow

with the hemi torque to rpm ratios and the torque converter i chose to keep the stock tires.
they've done a lot of work on the hemi, since my day - we used to have a problem with body panels wrinkeling from all that torque.


----------



## Snowchief

*Gimmick!*



Stark_Enterprises;390104 said:


> It's kinda a gimmick..it basically means you get more protective material both on the interior and exterior. Nothing really major is added to the engine or frame.


A month ago I bought a 2008MY ST with the snowchief. Here's the window sticker:

SNOW CHIEF GROUP: $695
"Snow Chief" Badge
Clearance Lamps
Anti-spin Differential Rear Axle
Transfer Case Skid Plate Shield
750-Ampere Maintenance-Free Battery
160-Ampere Alternator
LT245-70R17E BSW On-/Off-Road Tires

The plow prep package has the alternator, battery and skidplate for $190. That leaves $505 for the other stuff which you don't really need except the suregrip rearend (the small all terrain tires are stock I think).

Of course, Grn Mtn pointed out there's the "sticker" which only comes with the package...

Steve.


----------



## Kennedy81

Those stickers look better than the stripes they put on the SNO CHIEFS of the 70's....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Kennedy81;414424 said:


> Those stickers look better than the stripes they put on the SNO CHIEFS of the 70's....


I have never seen any Sno-Chief's in the 70's

I Kind of liked that green stripe with ether a Sno- Fighter
or the Sno- commander.

If I could find a set of Sno-Commander stripes cheep I would be tempted to put them on my truck.

It looks like the basic plow-group is a better deal.
But you want what you want..


----------



## murphyslaw

I just looked up those stickers, there 32 bucks my cost and I'm a dodge parts guy...............


I WAS going to get a set for my 85 but uh yeah not anymore.


----------



## SnoFarmer

murphyslaw;414517 said:


> I just looked up those stickers, there 32 bucks my cost and I'm a dodge parts guy...............
> 
> I WAS going to get a set for my 85 but uh yeah not anymore.


That's for the Sno-chief stickers?

I believe the other stripes would be an after market thing.


----------



## murphyslaw

SnoFarmer;414519 said:


> That's for the Sno-chief stickers?
> 
> I believe the other stripes would be an after market thing.


yeah thats for the bedside stickers, that say snow chief


----------



## Kennedy81

SnoFarmer;414482 said:


> I have never seen any Sno-Chief's in the 70's
> 
> I Kind of liked that green stripe with ether a Sno- Fighter
> or the Sno- commander.
> 
> If I could find a set of Sno-Commander stripes cheep I would be tempted to put them on my truck.
> 
> It looks like the basic plow-group is a better deal.
> But you want what you want..


Maybe it was the SnoFighter in the 70's.... either way..


----------



## Sweetpete

Can you get the diesel in the Snow Chief package? Or is it strictly the HEMI?


----------



## Snowchief

Sweetpete;416281 said:


> Can you get the diesel in the Snow Chief package? Or is it strictly the HEMI?


Nope, gasoline engine only according to both dealer and website. Go figure!

Steve.


----------



## CNY Plow

Snowchief;416647 said:


> Nope, gasoline engine only according to both dealer and website. Go figure!
> 
> Steve.


It seems that the diesels are already pushing the weight limits for the vehicles


----------



## AnthonyC

I actually had them remove that sticker before I pulled off the lot


----------



## Geary44

where can you buy the snow chief decals


----------



## maelawncare

Geary44;824935 said:


> where can you buy the snow chief decals


Ditto i want one for my f250


----------



## NBI Lawn

Geary44;824935 said:


> where can you buy the snow chief decals


The dealer would probably be the only place to get them


----------



## 2COR517

ptllandscapeIL;401080 said:


> ... and yes all work trucks should have leather seats and vinyl floors last and SMELLS 1000000 time better for 1000000 years longer


Agree, a bazillion percent (seems we're throwing big numbers around)



CNY Plow;404445 said:


> - we used to have a problem with body panels wrinkeling from all that torque.


Those were the days.....


----------



## ProSeasons

Only 1 battery in the Sno Chief?


----------



## REAPER

SnoFarmer;414519 said:


> That's for the Sno-chief stickers?
> 
> I believe the other stripes would be an after market thing.


the cab tape stripes are part numbers: 2562097 (left) and 2562098 (right) and bedside: 2977953 (left) and 2977954 (right) but may be discontinued.









Found this on moparparts.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

basher;391786 said:


> Smaller tires effectively lowers the rear ratios


What about the fronts?



SnoFarmer;414482 said:


> I have never seen any Sno-Chief's in the 70's
> 
> I Kind of liked that green stripe with ether a Sno- Fighter
> or the Sno- commander.
> 
> If I could find a set of Sno-Commander stripes cheep I would be tempted to put them on my truck.
> 
> It looks like the basic plow-group is a better deal.
> But you want what you want..


Didn't look at the dates until I saw this post. :laughing:

I loved the Sno-Commander stripes, those were awesome.


----------



## basher

Mark Oomkes;827642 said:


> What about the fronts?.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## bigearl

REAPER;827635 said:


> the cab tape stripes are part numbers: 2562097 (left) and 2562098 (right) and bedside: 2977953 (left) and 2977954 (right) but may be discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 59647
> 
> 
> Found this on moparparts.com


That truck reminds me of the plow truck my grandfather had


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Back from the dead for Halloween!!!! 

Love the old snow chief... only if the blade was on it!!!! Did they even use salters back then???


----------



## REAPER

Mark Oomkes;827642 said:


> What about the fronts?
> 
> Didn't look at the dates until I saw this post. :laughing:
> 
> I loved the Sno-Commander stripes, those were awesome.


Yeah ummm..... I like to live in the past. 

(din't read date either)



bigearl;827780 said:


> That truck reminds me of the plow truck my grandfather had


I like the old dodges and to me it seems they had more power than the newer ones.


----------



## Chrisxl64

it seems that older trucks had i dunno if i should say more,,,,but a different kind of power,,,they had "old truck" power,,,not the get up and go power of today but that will never ever ever stop crawling power,,,,am i making sense?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

REAPER;828141 said:


> Yeah ummm..... I like to live in the past.
> 
> (din't read date either)
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> I like the old dodges and to me it seems they had more power than the newer ones.





Chrisxl64;828163 said:


> it seems that older trucks had i dunno if i should say more,,,,but a different kind of power,,,they had "old truck" power,,,not the get up and go power of today but that will never ever ever stop crawling power,,,,am i making sense?


Oh yeah, had a lightweight 3/4 ton that had the 318 with a 2 barrel carb, not sure what gears, but that thing would pull a trailer and plow snow something awesome. That was the first truck I did a lot of plowing with. Big time back then, had a Meyers 8' with a Western truck mount. It was an '80.

Also had an '82 with the 318 and a 4 barrel. Must have had the same gears because it pulled and plowed better than our '83 with the 360 4 barrel. Those were trucks. Both of those had Meyer Huskies.


----------



## Brian Young

Zack1978;400269 said:


> I would hate not having carpet.
> 
> Zack


I hate having carpet. Its pretty much trashed on the driver side due to all the salt.


----------



## tuna

The Sno-Fighter stripes of the 70`s were funcional,they were reflective.


----------

